# My work so far - Micha Sowikowski



## michalslowik (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi viewer! 

My name is Micha&#322; S&#322;owikowski and I'm from Poland (you can call me Michael). I'm interested in studio photography and I hope to do it for a living. 

I'm practicing since about 3 months (thanks to my dad who let me convert one of school classrooms into a photo studio for a holiday time which unfortunately came to an end) so I guess I'm a newbie and this is the place I should start showing my work off. 

Here are some photographs I have taken so far. All the work from start to finish (including retouching) was done by me. No makeup, no stylization.

Comments and feedbacks from people who know something about studio photography would be highly welcomed.


1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll be posting new pictures everyday so stay tuned. 

Regards,
M.S.


----------



## KmH (Aug 17, 2011)

The pose makes her look like she despertately needs to go take a leak, but the lighting is sure nice.

I don't care for the lighting, the sharp shadow edges. I think the light should have been modified to wrap just a bit more. I also fault the way the outline of his head gets lost in the background camera right. Rembrant lighting, a soft rim light , or a soft hair light from above and behind would not detract from a manly pose while adding just enough touch of background separation.

 His eye isn't sharply focused, and the light needed to be brought forward just enough to light his entire eye socket, and/or you could have had him turn his head ever so slightly to the right without adding any tilt towards the low shoulder, and raise his chin a touch while still looking directly into the lens.


----------



## michalslowik (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comment, KmH.

The pose from the first photograph was inspired by a fashion photograph of Ben Bassu - American photographer. I never thought of it this way.

The  idea for the second portrait was to use side lighting and just one  light. The head doesn't merge with the background and his eye sure is  focused sharply. Photo compression from imageshack destroyed details.


As I promised, here are another two photographs:

3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Best regards,
M.S.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2011)

You obviously have facilities well beyond the amateur level. Posting in the beginners forum is unseemly, and you may have noticed that you have gotten little feedback because 99.999% of beginners don't start in a studio.

Plus, as you add photos you would do better by starting a new thread.

I am not a forum moderator.


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice work! It looks like you have all the lighting you need to make beautiful photos... lucky you!


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2011)

michalslowik said:


> Thanks for the comment, KmH.
> 
> The pose from the first photograph was inspired by a fashion photograph of Ben Bassu - American photographer. I never thought of it this way.
> 
> The  idea for the second portrait was to use side lighting and just one  light. The head doesn't merge with the background and his eye sure is  focused sharply. Photo compression from imageshack destroyed details.


Well.

I can only comment on what wound up posted here.

Since your image host is less than satisfactory, it would obviously be a waste of time for me or anyone else to comment furtehr on anything you post.


----------



## michalslowik (Aug 18, 2011)

I've found out that I can upload photos directly into the forum so there shouldn't be that kind of problems anymore.

Please, KmH, don't get me wrong, I didn't mean to attack you. 
I can see you know what you're talking about and I really value your opinion.

I'll try to ask moderator to move this topic to Beyond the Basics or somewhere it'll fit better.


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2011)

Moving at request to People Photography

Also note to upload photos to this forum itself you have to be a subscribed and paid member of the site, not just a regular member. If you don't wish to subscribe you can easily use a better online host for free, such as Flickr.


----------



## michalslowik (Aug 19, 2011)

New photos delivery.

One model, two setups. 
This time glamour and beauty.

Model: Monique

5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For more come back tommorow. 

Greetings,
M.S.


----------



## michalslowik (Aug 21, 2011)

Update!

7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From wedding photo session.


Comments are welcome.

Regards,
M.S.


----------



## Photogaz (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow stunning shots.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 22, 2011)

michalslowik said:


> Update!
> 
> 7.
> 
> ...



Very nice tones in these pics. The softbox reflection is a little jarring as it is full in the pupil at 12 o'clock. In the first pic you could try moving the softbox a little higher and get the model to look just below. Love the hair light in this image. It creates really nice volume.


----------



## michalslowik (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks.

Yeah, I should have put the light a bit higher. Though it's the best photo from the shoot.


----------



## michalslowik (Aug 27, 2011)

Update.

9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feedback always welcome.

Regards,
M.S.


----------



## iolair (Aug 29, 2011)

I think 8 is absolutely beautifully lit.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 29, 2011)

#10 her left breast (image right) could be improved with some retouching. It needs a brighter, circular highlight


----------



## michalslowik (Sep 2, 2011)

Update.

11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





12.


----------



## michakac (Sep 3, 2011)

Ooo widz&#281; ty te&#380; z Polski  &#346;wietne prace-brawo .
Nice photos


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 3, 2011)

Siema OP 
I'm not really sure what do you want c&c on... Your work is better than many pros out there, so this thread sounds to me more like a bragging or an advert


----------



## michalslowik (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not a professional photographer so basically any feedback from people who do this kind of photography for a living will be greatly appreciated. 

Of course I won't deny that I'm also looking for some recognition and hope for getting in touch with someone who could help me become a professional and start a photographic carrier.

Regards,
M.S.


----------



## Markw (Sep 5, 2011)

These are brilliantly done.  I dont care much for 10 or 11, but I think all of the rest are beautifully done.  I'd love some more info on your equipment list used for some of them, especially 12.

Great job!
Mark

EDIT: Wow.  I'm impressed that you took some (or all) of these with the D5000 and the 18-55 kit lens. :shock:


----------



## michalslowik (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Mark.

About the camera - well, thats all I have but basically camera doesn't matter that much. It's the light. (Of course having 70-200 lens would be awesome)

Here's how number 12 was achieved:






Cheers 

(13.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





All my pictures were taken with that equipment starting with one 200 Ws studio strobe and sb600 my friend lend me and then adding more identical strobes when I could afford to buy them.


Here's an update.

14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For now that's all I have to show. I'm looking for new place for a studio so my photo shoots are suspended atm. If all goes right I'll be back with new photographs in about a month.


----------



## jaykilgore (Sep 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> The pose makes her look like she despertately needs to go take a leak, but the lighting is sure nice.
> 
> I don't care for the lighting, the sharp shadow edges. I think the light should have been modified to wrap just a bit more. I also fault the way the outline of his head gets lost in the background camera right. Rembrant lighting, a soft rim light , or a soft hair light from above and behind would not detract from a manly pose while adding just enough touch of background separation.



One of the reasons why I love forums is because two people can look at an image and see totally different things.

I LOVE the post in the first post! Most general portrait aficionados won't because it's far, far far outside their boundaries. This pose is very much a fashion oriented pose and one I'll steal for my next shoot 

The lighting works well imho, but again, this kind of lighting is mostly in fashion spreads. I do think there's a tad bit much on camera left, but not enough to take away.

For being first time in studio, you have stunning work! I'd like to see you concentrate a bit more on contrast and keeping an eye on your highlights. If I were at your level when I was just starting out, I'd be far further along than I am lol.


----------



## michalslowik (Nov 14, 2011)

Long time no see...

I moved. Found a studio. Nothing fancy and unfortunately nothing representative ether but well... it's the only thing I can afford for now.

Also, I stopped doing TFP, got myself an elegant pdf with my photo shoots offer, created fb profile for my photography, printed some advertising posters etc. and... well - nothing happened. It's harder than I thought. The only paying customer I've had was thank to my friend who does wedding photography. Our market sucks. That's a fact. And getting noticed is very hard. But I'll keep trying.

Anyway, here you go. I had some fun in post processing this time.

16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regards,
M.S.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not into fashion at all but, being in France, I do get to see quite a bit of it nonetheless and I tend to agree jaykilgore's comment. There is more creativity in fashion than in most other photography and therefore more freedom for the photog. But you need to be where fashion is happening.

As a pole, aren't you allowed to work (and live) anywhere in the EU? If yes, get your ass over to Paris or Milan (or wherever things are happening in Italy today) and find yourself a job as an assistant. Although being an assistant is not like going to school, you will learn plenty if you pay attention and, not the least of it, you will make plenty of contacts and that is one of the most important thing in this business to get started.

Now, if you do not want to leave Poland, how about trying music. Music is as creative and crazy as fashion and it is not as centered on a few spots like fashion. Actually, I was in Eastern Europe not that long ago to shoot some bands for a friend so there is work your way. You just need to figure out where to go to get it.

Good luck to you. It is refreshing to see someone like you here and I would keep your name on file for a possible assistant position but I think you would find what I do mostly, pretty boring.


----------



## studioomg (Nov 14, 2011)

great jobs :thumbup:


----------



## Granddad (Nov 17, 2011)

I won't give any C&C, you're better than I am already! (not too hard) 

You also are incredibly fortunate with your models, male as well as female. 

Keep at it, get that assistant job and the sky's the limit for someone with your talent. :thumbup:


----------



## heroes19 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good job. You have a big potential in photography!!! great job. I really like your work done.


----------



## michalslowik (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.
Unfortunately moving to another country is not an option and tbh I very much dislike fashion photography. That one picture of mine was just an experiment. It came out fashion orientated by mistake or some coincidence. 
Anyway, I'll keep fighting for recognition, I might move to our capitol next year and try there. We'll see.

I'll be posting new photos as soon as I'll get somebody to pose for me. I got a few emails from some ppl asking about a photo shoot but nothing came out of it yet. One will - next week I hope - my first nudes. Unfortunately I won't be allowed to post the results here so I encourage you to follow me at facebook as well - facebook.com/DreamotionPolska

Regards,
M.S.


----------



## michalslowik (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello.
I've got new photo for you. A portrait of a very pretty girl.

17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There you go. C&C always welcome. 

Also, if you're interested, I've recently shot my first artistic nudes. Visit my fb fanpage (facebook.com/dreamotionpolska) if you wanna see them. So far there's two but more is comming up soon. C&C on them would be appreciated as well.

Regards,
M.S.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2011)

VERY nice image.  Well shot!


----------



## Guasto (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice


----------

